# "The new church" cult



## New wine skin

Has anyone heard of this cult group? They have their own seminary... ugh! 
I thought I had seen it all! I just came across this website by accident. 

http://www.ancts.org/

http://www.newchurch.org/


----------



## fredtgreco

Where are some good Reformed resources on Swedenborg?


----------



## Puritanhead

Even by posting that link, you're helping support false doctrine.


Besides, you can tell it is a cult. It says in the rules book that every member of the New Church must purchase, register, and drive a Volvo, and give 33 1/3% of their gross income to the New Church Treasurer. Sounds like a cross between the Salvation Army, the United Way, and Ba'hai!!!


----------



## turmeric

Why a Volvo?

Sweedenborg ain't new! Johnny Appleseed was a Sweedenborgian as was William Blake.


----------



## Puritanhead

Emanuel Swedenborg... the illustrious founder speaks for himself.


----------



## turmeric

The illustrious flounder drives a Volvo?


----------



## CDM

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Even by posting that link, you're helping support false doctrine.
> 
> 
> Besides, you can tell it is a cult. It says in the rules book that every member of the New Church must purchase, register, and drive a Volvo, and give 33 1/3% of their gross income to the New Church Treasurer. Sounds like a cross between the Salvation Army, the United Way, and Ba'hai!!!



Are you serious?


----------



## Peter

I happen to live about 30 min from the capital of Swedenborgianism (Brynn Athen sp?) and pass through it on the way to church. They have a massive cathedral and college, gothic architecture I believe, but I don't know a thing about their beliefs and I dont think I've ever met a Swedenborgian.


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> Are you serious?


 No veterans on the Puritanboard would ask the Board Optimist this question!


----------



## BobVigneault

A rare picture of Emmanuel Swedenborg:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> A rare picture of Emmanuel Swedenborg:



 "BÃ¸rk! BÃ¸rk! BÃ¸rk!"


----------



## BobVigneault

Very clever Andrew, but the Swedish chef says "BÃ¶rk! BÃ¶rk! BÃ¶rk!" His Norwegian cousin has been heard saying, "BÃ¸rk! BÃ¸rk! BÃ¸rk!" But alas, a nods as good as a wink to a blind hÃ¶rse.... or hÃ¸rse.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

[video=youtube;BEMs4S9PgW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEMs4S9PgW0&search=muppets[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

[video=youtube;E9shNqhQCyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9shNqhQCyY[/video]


----------



## rjlynam

You're hysterical, Bob



Ecclesiates 5:18 Behold, what I have seen to be good and fitting is to eat and drink and find enjoyment in all the toil with which one toils under the sun the few days of his life that God has given him, for this is his lot.


----------



## rjlynam

I needed a laugh like that, just got out of a Deacons' meeting.


----------



## rjlynam

This whole topic could have been posted on "Entertainment and Humor".

Thanks for the laughs.

My wife said she likes to see me smile !


----------



## jaybird0827

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> Very clever Andrew, but the Swedish chef says "BÃ¶rk! BÃ¶rk! BÃ¶rk!" His Norwegian cousin has been heard saying, "BÃ¸rk! BÃ¸rk! BÃ¸rk!" But alas, a nods as good as a wink to a blind hÃ¶rse.... or hÃ¸rse.



Is that "hÃ¸rse" as in "NÃ¸rse"?


----------

